# D7000 to ???



## tigetsnaps (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi all,
I currently shoot ice hockey with a Nikon D7000
And a sigma 70-200mm f2.8 and 17-50mm f2.8 lens. As I am shooting in the U.K. and not the states the rink lighting is less than perfect , vast improvement on 10 years ago when they were orange sodium bulbs. I normally shoot at f4 1/650 and have to ramp ISO up to 6400. I would like to upgrade the body so, D7200 or D610 or D750 ?, know I will lose some reach if I go Fx but don't see that as a deal breaker (70mm on dx
Is to close to net) its more about getting faster shots with out a lot of noise in the images.
What to do ?

Oh I also shoot the odd wedding and portrait


----------



## mauiarcher (Oct 8, 2016)

None of the above.  I would look into d500.  Same price point as d750 listed.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cgw (Oct 8, 2016)

Look into the D7200: probably the mostest for the leastest currently. The slight advantages of Nikon prosumer FX models is offset by sizeable price differences relative to the D7200. There's also the likelihood of some holiday discounts just down the road.


----------



## goodguy (Oct 8, 2016)

D500 or D750

Why D500

Best AF in the market
Camera was made for wildlife and sports
High burst 10FPS with 200 shots RAW buffer
You can keep your Sigma 17-50mm 2.8 as its a DX lens
Pro body
Very good low light performance
More reach from your lenses

Why D750

Excellent AF (D500 is better)
Amazing low light performance (better then the D500)
Bit more resolution (not really a big deal though)

I love the D750, for general use camera I would say for sure get it.
For pure sports the D500 has the advantage, I wouldn't want the D500 as I am not a sports shooter and I think over all FX is better.
You cant go wrong with either but as I said for pure sports the D500 is better.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 8, 2016)

D500 or d750 as above
I went from the d7000 to the d600 and now also have the d750.

The ONE big advantage that I now use is the ISO button relocation to the top Right on the d500 and programmable on the d750.  If you don't use AUTO ISO then this is the best feature - but for indoor variable lighting you'll probably be in auto iso.  You can change ISO without moving your left hand off of the lens as it's all controllable on the right hand.

I shoot a lot of indoor soccer where the light is far less than perfect.  I find the ISO/low light ability of the FFs is superior here.
I'm somewhat planning on adding a d500 sometime too as I tried that alongside the d750 before I got it.

with the "odd wedding" you'll like the FF for the low light found in churches too.  Portraits are usually studio setups and anything can be used.

If you switch from Auto iso to manual iso you'll find the move to the d7100. d500, d600 and up all have an advantage in getting in and out of auto iso quickly.  The d7000 you have to go in the menu system (from my recollection) you use the front wheel on the newer models to go in/out of auto iso.  Great for shooting indoor sports then doing a few portraits in the indoor facilities by switching to manual iso quickly.  FYI I believe you can program one of the front function buttons to ISO so you can still use your right hand to set up, though it's more of a finger stretch.


----------



## RocketCowboy (Oct 8, 2016)

For sports and the action in hockey specifically, I'd be leaning towards the D500 since it sounds like it's in your budget. The D750 is an excellent full frame camera, but the change in body size didn't work for my hand size. The D610 has been holding value well, and is still a FF body I'd like to have, but doesn't have the AF system that the D750 has. 

The D7200 is great if you decide to stay DX. I have a D7100 and didn't see the D7200 as a big enough upgrade, but from the D7000, I think there's enough to merit the move.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSnowy (Oct 9, 2016)

I have a D500. Like others have said the AF is excellent. These were taken Friday night. The first one is straight out of the camera and the second one I did a quick edit in Lightroom

SOOC  iso 20,000  f4  1/1250 sec






 Quick edit   iso 12,800   f4    1/500sec


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 9, 2016)

FYI, about size.

The d750 is actually smaller and lighter than the d500.   The d500 is a Pro body design.
(d750) 141×113×78 mm vs  (d500) 147×115×81 mm
(d750) 840grams vs (d500) 860 grams

Nikon d7200 is
136 x 107 x 76mm
765 grams

nikon d610
141 x 113 x 82
850g

you can use Camera Size Comparison - Camera Decision 
to see size comparisons - or the nikonusa.com website.

The more important part, assuming the overall size is to your liking is how it fits into your hand.  I find the d750 slightly better than my d600 but that is with grips.  I've grown accustomed to be able to spread my fingers apart with the added space with the grips.  Otherwise my pinky is usually under the body.  And I have small hands/fingers.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 9, 2016)

I'd rather the D750 over the D500 since youre shooting in bad lighting.


----------



## robbins.photo (Oct 9, 2016)

cgw said:


> Look into the D7200: probably the mostest for the leastest currently. The slight advantages of Nikon prosumer FX models is offset by sizeable price differences relative to the D7200. There's also the likelihood of some holiday discounts just down the road.


Actually you can usually find a d600 for about the same price as a d7200 and the low light capabilities are well worth it.  A used d610 would be a little more but not a huge budget stretch by any means.

If the d500 is in your budget range as others have mentioned it would be an excellent choice.

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 9, 2016)

You can buy a used D4 for under 900.00 on Amazon. I know I had one there for sale.  It sold.


----------



## coastalconn (Oct 9, 2016)

Advanced Photo said:


> You can buy a used D4 for under 900.00 on Amazon. I know I have one there for sale.


Sure sounds like a scam to me. I'd be all over it otherwise..


----------



## shadowlands (Oct 10, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> > Look into the D7200: probably the mostest for the leastest currently. The slight advantages of Nikon prosumer FX models is offset by sizeable price differences relative to the D7200. There's also the likelihood of some holiday discounts just down the road.
> ...



Agreed on the D600. Got mine for chump change. Already got the free repair. All is well.


----------



## cgw (Oct 11, 2016)

shadowlands said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > cgw said:
> ...



Discontinued, flawed model with a trail of recalls and warranty fixes...No thanks.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 11, 2016)

cgw said:


> Discontinued, flawed model with a trail of recalls and warranty fixes...No thanks.



define trail.

it had (1) flaw, and (1) fix.  The D610 is still just a D600 with the single fix -- simply rebadged.

buy the D600 with confidence, get it fixed when/if the sensor gets dirty, get a brand new D610 if/when the sensor gets dirty again.


----------



## cgw (Oct 11, 2016)

Start with a definition of "history." Repair of ailing D600s was seldom a one shot affair. Eventual shutter replacements only came after time-wasting multiple cleanings by Nikon. History...


----------



## Braineack (Oct 11, 2016)

events over time.

"trail of recalls" suggests multiple recalls over a period of time.
"warranty fixes" suggests multiple fixes of various recalls.

this is factually incorrect.   They were cleaning sensors for free after the first service advisory. And then offer free shutter replacements and D610 replacements after the second once the D600 was disconnected from horrible press of the way they handled the issue.  So (2) warranty services for (1) single issue.


The D750, today, is plagued with more issues than the D600 ever was.  Despite the flawed shutter system, it's an otherwise "flawless" camera.  We have more and more happy D600 owners here buying up these flawed cameras for pennies despite your warnings.




Hey, it's been a while since you posted one of your click-bait articles...


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 11, 2016)

Cue Tony Northrup .... The Biggest Mistake Each Camera Manufacturer Has Made


okay, not about warranty issue but I thought it was good timing.


----------



## robbins.photo (Oct 11, 2016)

cgw said:


> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...


Well if you'd done any research at all you'd realize that Nikon has offered to repair any faulty shutter mechanism and has stood by that promise.  I've shot a d600 for quite a while now, and it's a remarkable camera.

It's been reliable and solid since the day I got it.  As for being discontinued, so what.  Not all of us have the budget or the need to upgrade every time a newer camera hits the market.

My d600 still does everything I need it to do and more.

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack (Oct 11, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> Cue Tony Northrup .... The Biggest Mistake Each Camera Manufacturer Has Made.



i was expecting to read for Nikon's "Not listening to c̶g̶w̶  Thom Hogan"


----------



## shadowlands (Oct 11, 2016)

cgw said:


> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...



That's funny. Not true. It had one main issue, and Nikon corrected it. In fact, I took advantage of the situation and bought one at a very low cost. Sent it to Nikon for the shutter replacement, and two weeks later, life is great. I love my D600. Hell of a deal.


----------



## cgw (Oct 11, 2016)

Braineack said:


> events over time.
> 
> "trail of recalls" suggests multiple recalls over a period of time.
> "warranty fixes" suggests multiple fixes of various recalls.
> ...



That's a typically glib take on the very different experience early D600 owners suffered through with cameras that were often out of service repeatedly for weeks on end in transit to and from Nikon.ca. Friends had Nikon.ca swab out their D600s more than twice. The "clean/spatter/clean" routine did prompt many to dump their D600s. Shutters only got replaced late in the catastrophe after Nikon finally grasped the scale of the problem and responded belatedly to customer ire. Seems you walked in late on the movie.


----------



## shadowlands (Oct 11, 2016)

cgw said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > events over time.
> ...




I adore movies with a happy ending.
Everything you mentioned above is why I grabbed a D600 (late in the movie) for peanuts.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 11, 2016)

shadowlands said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...


you got peanuts with your d600?


----------



## shadowlands (Oct 11, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> > cgw said:
> ...



Yes. They were ground up and smeared all over the darn sensor. Ha!


----------



## Braineack (Oct 11, 2016)

cgw said:


> That's a typically glib take on the very different experience early D600 owners suffered through with cameras that were often out of service repeatedly for weeks on end in transit to and from Nikon.ca. Friends had Nikon.ca swab out their D600s more than twice. The "clean/spatter/clean" routine did prompt many to dump their D600s. Shutters only got replaced late in the catastrophe after Nikon finally grasped the scale of the problem and responded belatedly to customer ire. Seems you walked in late on the movie.



And 7DmII users are _still _experiencing focusing issues...  Nikon dropped the ball and it hurt them -- they've since significantly improved how they handle issues; if anything at least they take patterned complaints a bit more seriously.


----------



## coastalconn (Oct 11, 2016)

Braineack said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> > That's a typically glib take on the very different experience early D600 owners suffered through with cameras that were often out of service repeatedly for weeks on end in transit to and from Nikon.ca. Friends had Nikon.ca swab out their D600s more than twice. The "clean/spatter/clean" routine did prompt many to dump their D600s. Shutters only got replaced late in the catastrophe after Nikon finally grasped the scale of the problem and responded belatedly to customer ire. Seems you walked in late on the movie.
> ...


You are not kidding about the 7dm2.. yikes.  In my decision to come back to Nikon, more than once I said to myself at least Nikon admits when the cameras have problems and fixes them.  Canon is just in denial and even if CPS is great to work with, they do not know how to fix the 7dm2.  If Canon could have actually gotten me a 7dm2 that tracked halfway decent and produced consistently sharp images I would have stayed with them.

And yes the D600 is a terrific image producer as long as you don't need the speed and AF like I need.  Almost thinking about buying another one to play with on the 150-600 G2.. Undecided still...


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 12, 2016)

coastalconn said:


> And yes the D600 is a terrific image producer as long as you don't need the speed and AF like I need.  Almost thinking about buying another one to play with on the 150-600 G2.. Undecided still...


If you do send me a PM.  I'm contemplating selling my d600 to fund a d500.  Which will go nicely with my d750.  Both used on my 150-600 that I bought from a famous birder ...


----------



## nerwin (Oct 15, 2016)

I went from the D7000 to the D610, it was the best move I ever did. 

But you have to ask yourself one question, is full frame right for me? Or is crop good enough? 

The decision was easy for me because I shoot a lot in low light, that's when full frame really shines.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 15, 2016)

the amount of recovery this thing has in shadows and even bright light, is insane.  Can really save otherwise ruined shots.


----------

